# Wrapping up 2017



## LDUBS (Dec 28, 2017)

My son and I got out to the lake yesterday. In the water about 7:30 and had the boat out and back on the trailer before noon. Started out about 40 deg's. As the morning progressed the sun finally came out and the day warmed up to the low 60's We decided to head across the lake about 4 miles. First two miles were heavy fog and we had to use the GPS/Nav to head in the correct direction. About half way there it cleared so we could at least see the shore. Water temp was 53 deg. Water was clear/good visibility. We trolled silver/pink speedy shiner and red/gold Needle Fish at 4' and 8'. I added a Gulp chartreuse trout worm to the hook of the Needle Fish. We also used ProCure Garlic Gel. I don't know if this stuff attracts fish but it at least masks whatever gaso or other smell might come with our handling the lures. 

Managed to put three in the boat and lost one. Of course the one we lost was a monster! (LOL - not really, we never saw it).

There might be a chance to get out again on the 31st. If not, this will wrap up my 2017 fishing season.


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks for the report! it was 4 degrees here today, people will be ice fishing by the weekend.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 29, 2017)

Good report. You are lucky to be able to be out at all.

It isn't too bad here, but I am old, cranky, lazy and don't want to get on the water and catch NOTHING. I can do that when it is warmer. That said, the bug might get me one of these cool days, anyhow.


----------



## SeaFaring (Dec 30, 2017)

I’m impressed by how consistently you get fish in the boat. 

Trout seem to have a higher IQ than I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 2, 2018)

I actually got to take my youngest son and my future son-in-law out the morning of 12/31 for a few hours. So, I managed to extend my 2017 season to the final day of the year, which also happened to be my birthday. My son lost a decent rainbow right at the boat. My daughter's fiancée put one in the boat. His first time fishing on a lake. 

Seafaring, thanks for the kind comment on my fishing skills. But I think it only fair to keep in mind I'm fishing primarily for (dumb and confused) stockers. A native trout is going to be much more wary and that much harder to catch.


----------

